# Average cost for transmission rebuild?



## cobrakeeper05

I am getting ready to have my TH 350 transmission in my 64 Impala completely rebuilt. Can anyone tell me the average cost to have this done so I do not get hosed by some asshole trying to make a buck.

Thanks in advance


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

:dunno: The shop charges me $700 for my 83 coupe deville


----------



## BuickTurboT

You can buy one from Summit Racing for 659.95 part #SUM-700300 So if they charge more then that this may be the way to go.


----------



## cobrakeeper05

Is this brand new TH 350 or rebuilt???


----------



## DuezPaid

Do it yourself. Thm350's are extremely easy to rebuild, the rebuild kit is around $100 and the only special tools you'll need is snap ring pliers and the tool to remove the low reverse snap ring. You can buy a book at autozone that walks you through it.


----------



## BuickTurboT

> _Originally posted by cobrakeeper05_@Jan 24 2008, 12:06 AM~9769212
> *Is this brand new TH 350 or rebuilt???
> *


Looks like it is a rebuilt unit. This is what they say.

Upgrade your tranny without wrecking your budget.
Think you have to drain every last penny from your bank account to get a quality transmission? Think again. Our Summit transmissions have been remanufactured with all-new clutches, kevlar band, seals, bushings, and thrust washers, plus a brand-new performance separator plate. Other features include a rebuilt front pump, a recalibrated manual/automatic valve body, and high-quality seals and gaskets. You get all these quality upgrades, plus reliable performance that can handle up to 450 horsepower.


----------



## Bzauto05

> _Originally posted by BuickTurboT_@Jan 24 2008, 09:54 AM~9771823
> *Looks like it is a rebuilt unit. This is what they say.
> 
> Upgrade your tranny without wrecking your budget.
> Think you have to drain every last penny from your bank account to get a quality transmission? Think again. Our Summit transmissions have been remanufactured with all-new clutches, kevlar band, seals, bushings, and thrust washers, plus a brand-new performance separator plate. Other features include a rebuilt front pump, a recalibrated manual/automatic valve body, and high-quality seals and gaskets. You get all these quality upgrades, plus reliable performance that can handle up to 450 horsepower.
> *


sounds like this may be your best bet.


----------



## S10lifted

I paid $875 to have my 770r4 rebuilt. Most automotive stores wanted more than that for a rebuilt one and I would have to had do the install so I opted for the shop to dp the work


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Jan 25 2008, 08:14 AM~9780362
> *I paid $875 to have my 770r4 rebuilt.  Most automotive stores wanted more than that for a rebuilt one and I would have to had do the install so I opted for the shop to dp the work
> *



yea i went to two defferent shops...one charges me $1200 and the other $700 on my 83 deville.I guess its all about shopping around for the best prizes.


----------



## joe64ss

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Jan 25 2008, 08:14 AM~9780362
> *770r4*



Is that a Chrysler trans?


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

:uh: :dunno:


----------



## S10lifted

> _Originally posted by joe64ss_@Jan 25 2008, 11:59 PM~9786056
> *Is that a Chrysler trans?
> *


Oops 700r4. I have fat fingers :biggrin:


----------



## danp68

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jan 24 2008, 01:33 AM~9769947
> *Do it yourself. Thm350's are extremely easy to rebuild, the rebuild kit is around $100 and the only special tools you'll need is snap ring pliers and the tool to remove the low reverse snap ring. You can buy a book at autozone that walks you through it.
> *


im glad u think so lol-looks to confusing for me to try-but yeah the kits arent much ive looked into trying to do one and save money-i spent 550 for a th350 rebuild but that was in 98 so im sure its around 700 or more-summit racing is your best bet-theres are around that price for the summit brand-tci prices are a lil more


----------



## danp68

unless you know someone reliable to buy one off of-i used to pick em up off buddys for $100-200 and never had a problem with them-they are damn good trans


----------



## GALLO 59

if you can rebuild yourself, thats the cheapest way. but to get it rebuilt at a shop it costs the same as if you got one from summit. i need that done too and already looked into that so i know, rebuilt or new comes out the same but some assholes charge more to rebuild talkin about oh its not aluminum transmission and i dont know what the fuck else


----------



## DuezPaid

It took me 8 hours to take mine out, rebuild it and, put it back in. My first time doing it.


----------



## BIG DAWG

My brother paid close to $700 to get his rebuilt took it with car and all.

It was a th-400 and that included a 2200 stall and shift kit.

I was quoted around that price for a basic rebuild for my 700-r4

the th-350 should be around the 550-650 range, roughly.


----------

